# Favorite Sets



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Many of us use the standard sets for various critters, but I figured we might start of section for those sets which stood-out in our memory for their uniqueness and/or effectiveness. I'll start with two that were producers:

*Dig-Dug Dirthole (Fox):* Scouting section of creek for raccoon and mink, I noticed place where something had dug a shallow hole in a sandbar. Upon closer inspection, a fox had done the digging. Figured the fox picked a good spot for me, I simply buried a little venison liver in his hole gave it a shot of fox urine and offset-bedded a #2 coil in the sand. It took a week for him to come back but the Red was bouncing in the trap.

*Floating Log raccoon Set:* Found a large water-logged log along a feeder stream. Dug a trench in the sandbar at the edge of the creek. The end of the log would fit in the trench and be perpendicular to the creek. Buried the end of the log in the sand-bar, leaving the remainder of the log half-submerged/half floating in the water. Baited the log with fresh fish and covered bait with wet leaves. Bedded the trap (B&L #11 DLS) on the log at sand bar edge. Minor chopping of a trap bed in the log helped. Covered trap with wet leaves. Trap was tried to large rock drag in deep water. Set took 3 raccoons in 5 nights.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great topic NattyB. Anxious to read the replies.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Up here in the mountains I mainly trap K-9's and cats. If I'm lay'in steel, I'll use my all time favorite--- a loud dirt hole. Next in line is a hang'in wolf bait set.

When I have some time for type'in (one finger wonder.lol) I might tell ya'll some tall tales about take'in fur in the high country when the west was still pretty wild.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Tho I've had a little success snaring coyotes in the past , this was my first year really targeting them . Thanx to many tips and advice from folks here and elsewhere I put out snares in some pretty sparse cover around baits and just on travel routes hoping for the best . This snare setup was actually my first set of the year and 2 days later this coyote lay waiting for me .. Surprised would be an understatement .I learned alot this past winter about coyotes and how to set snares for them , can't wait til next fall to do it all again .


----------

